# Shoshone closure



## honolua (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm not sure how some construction company can close a section of river to private paddlers and keep it open for commercial use. The traditional Shoshone section of the Colorado river (power plant to Grizzly Creek) is nowhere near the Grand Ave. construction and should be open to all paddlers during this bridge work. There is no warning that these exits are closed until a few hundred yards before the exit. No signage on the CDOT boards that would save people time and gas. I've never seen an access issue like this before in Colorado.


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

It looks like they closed everything upstream of the grand ave. bridge to prevent boaters from going through the construction zone. 
Let me know if I am mistaken but commercials are running ShoSho laps


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yep went there yesterday what a joke.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Why is it a joke? Is falling concrete and steel a fun idea for you?


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

The pier falling on a boater in Shoshone from the Grand Ave Bridge is the joke. With a minimum closure of 20 days with what appears to be carte blanche extensions as they see fit, see other thread, in the busiest season for this run shows poor planning. This could-have/should-have been planned differently to reduce impacts to a section of river that is not in any way shape or form threatened by "falling concrete and steel".


----------



## honolua (Apr 10, 2015)

Power plant to Grizzly Creek, you don't go near Grand Ave. bridge. Reading comprehension is not your forte obviously.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Just use the Hanging Lake Exit and hike back up.


----------

